# Buried alive sounds



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm looking for a sound fx. The sounds is a guy or someone banging on the sides of a coffin or box. Saying the phrases like "help, let me out, Someone get me out of here. Any help?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

There's always the clip from Disney's Haunted Mansion, with the guy trapped inside the coffin saying 'Let me outta here', or whatever he says . . . Thought I had saved that mp3 on my computer, but cannot find it right now.

Someone else here should have it though.


----------



## Nicholasq (Oct 14, 2014)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you both. The first one is what Im looking for but it seems to be of poor quality. The second on is music, not what Im looking for. Any other suggestions out there?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

See if this works for you I did for someone last year - https://soundcloud.com/dark-lord4/buried-alive-casket-scraping

You can download it from there if you want to keep it, 5th icon on bottom arrow pointing down is download. There for anyone else too 

DL


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

That could work. Thanks Dark lord.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool, that was all I had mixed for coffin audio at the moment........


----------

